# Shkenca > Ekonomi & biznes >  Shpija e Troje

## Brari

Nuk e di a ka nje teme te tille ketu por un po e hap sepse eshte me interes.

A ka faqe ne internet per kto ceshtje?

Takoj shum miq qe duan te dine per shpi e troje qe shiten.

Cfar dini reklamojeni ketu.

Ska rendesi a shpi e troje ne tirane apo ne elbasan, ne durres apo ne kukes, ne Vlore apo vore, Berat a Lazarat. Kudo qofshin na informoni.

Pyetje tjeter.

Hasani ka ble truall ne  Levan psh apo Lezhe. 

Njisoj vete kostoja per ndertim shpije si ne Tiran apo ne Levan apo ka ndryshime?

Cfar dini .. tregojeni..

----------


## Brari

ne se hasani blen diku truall ne nje fshat.. a duhet te paguaj ndonji takse shtetit per vit ?

ne se blen toke nga nji fshatar  a duhet te paguaj ndonji takse shtetit cdo vit?

me than se toke dhe truall nuku jan e njejta gje?

ka ndonji qe i kupton e i di kto gjera mire?

----------


## BlueBaron

Thuaj Cones, qe katunaret nuk paguajne takse per token qe punojne. Per token ku kane shtepine ndoshta gjerat kane ndryshuar.


Ndryshimi mes tokes dhe truallit (ktej nga evropi) eshte se e para nuk eshte e ndertueshme. Dmth nqs Cones i teket per te ndertuar nje 10-katsh ne mes te tokes kur dikur mbillte miser e grure, vijne me vrap policet me rruspa dhe ja hedhin ne toke. E gjobisin ronshem dhe ... Conia del rru e qeth. Trualli zakonisht ka lejen e ndertimit me te kollajte, por edhe çmimin me te shtrenjte. Dmth diferenca eshte tek çmimi.


Nqs Conia do te beje nje hale pare, atehere nqs njeh kryetarin e komunes blen token e misrit, nxjerr leje ndertimi dhe e shet per truall rehat fare.


Tani Shqiperia eshte rast ekzemplar ku çdo gje eshte "liberale". Un t'keshilloj t'kontaktosh Jack Watson per me shume ...

----------


## Brari

thx blue..

do presim dhe watsonin cdo na thote..

une po shikoj dhe vet mos blej dicka neper zonat jo shum te kerkuara..

kam pa nje rast ne internet ne katunde te kavajes.. po larg detit nja 10 km vij ajrore.. 

por duhet me shku vet me pa terrenin.. 

nje rast i mir ishte afer novoseles-vlore..

nejse tu pa tu bo..

.

----------


## Vidasusi

Ndoshta të ndihmon web faqëja   *www.NumerNje.com*

----------


## BlueBaron

> thx blue..
> 
> do presim dhe watsonin cdo na thote..
> 
> une po shikoj dhe vet mos blej dicka neper zonat jo shum te kerkuara..
> 
> kam pa nje rast ne internet ne katunde te kavajes.. po larg detit nja 10 km vij ajrore.. 
> 
> por duhet me shku vet me pa terrenin.. 
> ...





Braro mos i harxho paret kot me ble troje ne Shqipri nga kto zonat qe thu ti. Gjithmone nqs i ke kursimet e djerses qe te shko deri te ulluku bythes.

Shif e blej ndonje gje ne Evrope, qe eshte e nisur dhe ka marzhe permiresimi, nqs je njeri puntore. Ka jo pak pleq qe duan te dalin ne pension dhe per t'i dhene duart shpejt pronave kerkojne deri 10% me pak se çmimi i tregut ...

----------


## Brari

mir e ke o blu..por.. ndryshe nga ju.. te gjithe pa perjashtim.. une skam gjysher ne fshat ku me takon nje cop ullishte apo ferrë-ishte.. 
as gjysher ne qytet ku me takon nje pjes prone nga ndonje dyqan a magaze nga koh e zogut..as nuk kam miqesi me ps-ne qe te kem rrujt ndonji cop nderrmarje shteti ..as jam katundar qe te kem plackitur toka ne bathore apo rrashbullo-skelo  bradashesh.. 

jam pra shqiptar koti..
prandaj du me pas dicka timen..
por ne toke.. jo ne kat te 7 a 14-te te ndonji pallati valentino-leskoist apo dako vangjo kokodhimist e fidelo dulako m.utavist..

qe kur te vij psh korazoni vizite.. cefesht te furriku nje veze te fresket.. e ca domato tranguj nga bacja e majdanoz e rrush.. 

sapo piketova nje shpiz me bahce afer peqinit.. e fola me te zotin.. cte shoh.. e kishin vrare policin e mire..bandat kriminale.. ne ate zonë..

pra te kuptonj..se eshte e veshtire..por.. ajo m.ut shkiperie eshte si eshte.. eshte atdheu inë..

..

----------


## BlueBaron

> qe kur te vij psh korazoni vizite.. cefesht te furriku nje veze te fresket.. e ca domato tranguj nga bacja e majdanoz e rrush..




Braro, pse me veze, tronglla e domote e majdanoz do me ja shtru Corazonit kur t'vij per mysafir !!!


Qeke sarraf i modh ti !!!


 :ngerdheshje:   :ngerdheshje:   :ngerdheshje:

----------


## loneeagle

Brari shko ne njoftime.com atje vendosen kerkesa per blerje ose oferta per shitje.

----------


## Brari

ti lart shko ndrro nickun e pastaj hyr ne temat e mija..

----------


## HELEN OF TROY

Brari do te me shkruaj mamaja testament nje shtepi ne korce por noteri do me shum lek se sa ben vlera e shtepise a do ta bejme nje pazar bashke?
Bacen edhe marulkat i ka mbjellur babi i ke gati
Mamaja demokrate i la berisha nje shtepi ti pse mbete pa nje kasolle? :perqeshje: 
pershendetje

----------


## Brari

ma shpjego punen e noterit oj helena  makarena.. por pa i zmadhu gjerat..

flmn qe po me jep shpi ne korce..por un e dua diku ne zonat ku rritet ulliri..


blu..

te na vije pa e bejme dhe me byrek e qofte dreken..

..

sa kushton nje tulle ne shqiperi?
sa tulla kerkon nje shpi elbasanllije?

..

----------


## MI CORAZON

A ka mundesi mos te me fusni mua tek kjo teme, sepse une haj FILET MIGNON dhe pij Cabernet Sauvignon direkt nga shishja  ose ne gote kallcuku (lol) me redneck-un tim.  :syte zemra: 

Thenk ju!

----------


## HELEN OF TROY

> ma shpjego punen e noterit oj helena  makarena.. por pa i zmadhu gjerat..
> 
> flmn qe po me jep shpi ne korce..por un e dua diku ne zonat ku rritet ulliri..
> 
> 
> blu..
> 
> te na vije pa e bejme dhe me byrek e qofte dreken..
> 
> ...


Shtepija tone eshte nje cik histori me vete edhe e gjate
domethene duket nje shtepi pa pronar edhe qe te dale tapi edhe  te ndahet nuk ja vlen me mire tja falesh shtetit
noteri nese del tapija e shtepise mer per ta hedhur ne emrin tone mbase 5000 euro me duket 

 tani nje shtepi ne korce pak si ne qender varet nga 40.000 euro deri ne 50.000
ne kat te katert ne pallat te ri para 6 vjetesh qe u ble nga prinderit tim
tani per tulla e per ne elbasan nuk di gje do te te genjej kot

tani jane rritur pak po se sa saktesisht nuk e di

tre vjet histori mbas edhe me shume per

----------


## cool_shqype

*zotni Brari tka shku menja bash per tematiken e duhur...pergezime*

TEK TEMA TANI .....JAM I INTERESUAR PER NJE APARTAMENT 2-3 DHOMA GJUMI  NE GOLEM
TE JETE AFER DETIT...MUNDESISHT NE NJE GODINE ME ASHENSOR (PER PRINDERIT E MI)
I JAM SHUM MIRENJOHES ATIJ/ASAJ QE DO TE ME JAPE NJE LAJM, SUGJERIM APO EDHE TE ME REKOMANDOJE A SHESE NJE APARTAMENT TE TILLE

----------


## Brari

apartamente ne golem ke me mijra qe shiten.. o shqype..

cdo dite mafia andej nderton pallate te larta te gjata e te trasha.. 

sic  tha ky me pika i gjen ne ate faqe.

helen.. 

kush e do salen mbetet me gjisht ne b... 
nuk e dije ti kte?

kush ja luan trullin behet biljardar.. 

po une me mir mbetem pa gje se te dua ed rucat..

keshtu mis qafa.. 

Korazon..cka eshte rednecku..?

----------


## Bamba

Do nai njoni truall ne Shkozet? 1000 metra katror, ke rotonda e unazes!  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Brari

Jo Bamba nuk e dua ne Shkozet sikur dhe te ma falesh.
Besoj ato 1000 metra kushtojne dikund tek 40 mij euro.. apo jo..

Do ta blej vetem ne se kini  cop truall diku larg durresit e tiranes..

psh Lezhe, Peqin, Fier Milot, Mifol-Novosel..

----------


## Bamba

Nuk ta fal njeri jo, pa merak!  :ngerdheshje: 
Me 40.000 euro nuk merr dot as cerekun!  :shkelje syri: 
Ne vendet e tjera qe permende mundet edhe te ta falin!  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Brari

e di oj bomba e di..

prandaj nuk afrohem andej..

do shkoj andej nga blihet lire..

----------

